# Rents in 2006



## beattie (13 Jan 2006)

Just wondering what opinions are out there as to where rents will go this year. Will the influx of new workers keep up rental levels or will the supply of new units cause them to turn south?


----------



## CoffeeBrew (16 Jan 2006)

On a related note, the EU Commission has forced the Government to overturn a decision denying the benefits to EU citizens.

Workers from the 10 new EU states are now entitled to claim social welfare benefits - _and rent allowance -_ if they lose their job.

http://www.unison.ie/irish_independent/stories.php3?ca=9&si=1541853&issue_id=13541


----------



## derryman (17 Feb 2006)

I have a HB tenant in one of my houses and the Government pays me €14000 / annum into a bank account, the tenant pays me 150/month cash.  The tenant has a job and earns within benefit limits - can't help wondering whether this is a good use of our taxes - romania / bulgaria are in the club in 2007 - happy days for our romany euro cousins I think.


----------

